# radio controls



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Hey guys I've done a ton of looking around and can't find anything on the subject, but what I would like to do is have the ability to control the radio from the lower center console or that general area. I have a 2013 2lt 1.4l with the mylink stereo. My main goal is to be able to adjust the volume, change the track/station, and if possible navigate the menu. Here is a picture of were would like to put the controls. I don't have a specific spot yet, but somewhere in this general area. Any information is much appreciated.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Since those controls already run to the steering wheel I imagine there has to be corresponding wires on the back of the radio you can tap into.

I know a few people on here have acces to AllData, maybe they can get you a schematic. If not, AllData is free on most public library computers.

The 2 "U" shaped trim pieces are super easy to get off (centre console trim removal 2012 chevrolet cruze - YouTube), so assuming the wires are available behind the radio this shouldn't be that difficult of a job at all.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Thanks I'll look on that alldata site and see what I can find. I've had the dash apart already, it was easier than I thought the worst part was the feer of breaking the clips of the dash panels on your new car lol.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Damitz said:


> Thanks I'll look on that alldata site and see what I can find. I've had the dash apart already, it was easier than I thought the worst part was the feer of breaking the clips of the dash panels on your new car lol.


AllData isn't a site, it's a computer program and you need to pay to use it. Though, like I said, it's free at most public libraries - and some users here have access to it through their work, etc.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

McNeo said:


> AllData isn't a site, it's a computer program and you need to pay to use it. Though, like I said, it's free at most public libraries - and some users here have access to it through their work, etc.


OK i see I guess I'll have to check out the library and see if they have it, and again thanks.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

To be clear, if it's not already, the buttons on the face plate will still function along side the relocated buttons. If you can't find the wires to splice into you could always use a multimeter to find out which spots on the circuit board (for the dash buttons) are hot when you press the buttons. Once you determine a certain solder point is hot when say the "next track" button is pressed you could solder in an extension wire to be routed to your new button location. Do this with all of them and you could achieve your objective. This is what I'll be doing sometime down the line depending on the CarPC setup I decide to go with.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What are you planning to use for controls? There's something I'd like to do that would require relocating of the buttons. Maybe the same thing you have in mind...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure, haven't looked into it much but there are tons of various types of buttons out there that could work. If I were to relocate buttons I would mount them on the armrest facing the stereo and keep it simple so I could feel my way to each button.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

I found a diagram for the steering wheel buttons, but I can't find anything for the buttons on the face plate.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Damitz said:


> I found a diagram for the steering wheel buttons, but I can't find anything for the buttons on the face plate.


Hmmm. Well, that's the steering wheel schematic. I only see 2 wires returning to the BCM - not directly to the radio like I would have thought.

Even if you find a schematic for the inner workings of the radio, those buttons won't have external wires you could tap in to.

I was thinking they're be home runs from the wheel to the radio, but no joy. Just a single time-share data line to the BCM.

Hate to say it, but this project just became extremely difficult.

At this point, I'd almost suggest buying another wheel, taking the electronics out of it, running your own buttons, then just tapping into the BCM wires. With that you'd have channel up/down and volume up/down but that's it.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Took a second look. It looks like a bunch of resisters on the bottom of that schematic, and each button press would have a different resistance. Add the resistances from left to right to get the total resistance for the respective button. Could do the math on that and wire in in the data lines in the diagram. I'd use caution, though, seeing that the air bag system is part of that loop.

What you want to do is possible, but it's going to be a lot of careful planning. I could draw up a schematic for you if you'd like, but I take zero responsibility for anything that may go wrong.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

McNeo said:


> Took a second look. It looks like a bunch of resisters on the bottom of that schematic, and each button press would have a different resistance. Add the resistances from left to right to get the total resistance for the respective button. Could do the math on that and wire in in the data lines in the diagram. I'd use caution, though, seeing that the air bag system is part of that loop.
> 
> What you want to do is possible, but it's going to be a lot of careful planning. I could draw up a schematic for you if you'd like, but I take zero responsibility for anything that may go wrong.



I did notice the resisters in the diagram but I have no experience with that type of wiring. I've been doing a little research on the subject. If you could draw up a schematic for me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Damitz said:


> I did notice the resisters in the diagram but I have no experience with that type of wiring. I've been doing a little research on the subject. If you could draw up a schematic for me I would greatly appreciate it.


I can look at it later.

Those are some very odd resister values and you'll need to get resisters with very very low tolerance. Won't be cheap.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

McNeo said:


> I can look at it later.
> 
> Those are some very odd resister values and you'll need to get resisters with very very low tolerance. Won't be cheap.



Would a tolerance of +\- 1% be low enough? And what power rating should I be using?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Damitz said:


> Would a tolerance of +\- 1% be low enough? And what power rating should I be using?


Hard to say, all depends how sensitive the computer is. Lower the better for sure. But with all those random resistances you'll probably never get it spot on anyhow.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

McNeo said:


> Hard to say, all depends how sensitive the computer is. Lower the better for sure. But with all those random resistances you'll probably never get it spot on anyhow.


So far the lowest I've found is 125 mW with a tolerance of +\- 1% for all the resisters needed.


----------

